# nextels



## fisher42 (Aug 11, 2004)

how do you guys like them nextel phones? any info would be appriciated , thanks


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

On Long Island they're ok, I've had my account since 1996-1997 and although the cell service portion of it has become seriously congested since then (every other 10 year old has one now) it's still quite efficient.

EVERY cell service has it's dead spots, etc.. NEXTEL sure has them, if you can deal with a few "Repeat" or "Can you hear me now?" etc... then you'll find it's great, almost everyone has one, and for people who only need the w/t feature, you'll have unlimited w/t minutes for about $40 a month.

Go for the i58sr unit, run em over with a loader and they still work...

Good luck


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't know what I would do wit out mine! a good friend was in the middle of charlie in fla last week and we 2 way'ed thruout the storm while other cell services failed.. I knew when the eye of the storm hit s.e. orlando.. I can also call for equipt from nations rent or my salt supplier, to let him know of a truck headed to the depot.. I can be on vacation or my partner can be in the boat on a lake in canada... GO Nextel!


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

my partner and i both carry 2 of them.....all of our guys have them..approx 60....it really is how business gets done


And 100% agree with alex


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care (Sep 12, 2003)

We have them and they work great in Mass but I went up to southern New Hampshire and had no service. Where in New England are you?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like my nextel they have good service plans i pay 54.99 for 1000 daytime minutes,unlimted dc unlimted night weekends


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hell I love the things! I dont see how my company could function without one. All the drivers have them and there is always one in the office and two at the store. It makes it eazy to get ahold of just who you need and ask them things like they are right in front of you.

Plus I can 2 way my friend in GA and its like hes right in front of me.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

We had them a few years ago where I worked (the Canadian 'version' is called The Mike Network) and found them to be very good but there were a lot of dead spots where there was no signal whatsoever. This was a real problem in emergencies. Also, we used to get bumped alot when there was heavy usage... ie: System Busy Error, Try Again Later etc.

The company eventually got rid of them but a few years later bought them again after Telus Mobility/Mike Network put up more towers in the area. They still are far from perfect but definately a very useful tool.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

They're a double edge sword. They're great for the two way but then everyones always bothering you....I threw mine out the window of the truck while plowing 2 years ago during a very stressfull night. Best part was I didnt even realize it untill I had 3 more lots plowed....ha throw it out or turn it off that's how business gets done. Gotta have em though.
Casey


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

In Southeasetern PA the cell phone part of Nextel is weak. It's a great walkie talkie but not much of a phone. I used to use both until Verizon went free Verizon to Verizon.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Well guys, I have to tell you, I am down in Florida now, really really close to Hurricane Charley areas, and Nextel as well as cellular service has been on and off for days after the storm. The message to me is this, have a back up system, whether it is another cell phone carrier, CB, VHF, UHF, or some other service if you want to be prepared. If the towers go down in high winds, you are stuck. If your carrier loses power at their rural sites, you have no communications. Add to that the early days here of no water, no sewer service, no electric, limited food supplies, nor landline phones and you have a big problem.

You can't call FEMA if your cell carrier is down, or if you have no power to charge your cell phone up.

You gotta have backup. That is the answer to this question.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I agree with Tommy10plows, You always need a back up!
In my area they are really catching on, but in the rural areas the service is just so spotty. Like everything else it will improve with time. We mostly use Cingular because of the mobile to mobile nationwide. This was real handy when I was in Destin Fl back in July. What about text messaging, I know if takes time until you learn how to type, but it seems to make it through when a call won't. We are all really hooked on it. We also have a VHF repeater radio system that allows us to cover a 60 mile radius from the tower which is on the shop. Some cost up-front but the equipment last a long time. Our radios also double for our volunteer fire department. I'm ready for the snow to fly! :waving:


----------



## trukoutftr (Oct 30, 2003)

I love them. been with nextel since 96 and can't go without it. really hurts when you lose it. i like the fact that most all my customers and car dealers have them so they can d c anytime and i am there which in some cases is a draw back. best thing i ever did for my business


----------



## Triton Snow Systems (Aug 6, 2004)

the only way to fly!


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

we have had nextel for probably about 6 or 7 years. the service STINKS, the customer service STINKS... Most of our contracts are up in Nov. and we will be canceling... Everything related with nextels customer service is a hassel. Not to mention the phones are so overpriced it isn't even funny.. I'd call a nextel salesman and tell him you want a phone for a few days before you switch...


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

They're next to useless as a telephone IMHO.

The direct connect feature is great, but the general cell tower service is too spotty for me.
The service was soo poor, I actually bought out my contract and switched back to verizon.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

it must be a problem in the new england states, the midwest is great. 
But also did you folks LOOK st the service area maps and where you would be working?


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm in southeastern New Hampshire, and I like the service. True, there are some dead spots, moreso in this area than other providers may have, but normally I can connect with little trouble.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*Nextels, sprint, direct connect, 2 ways.....*

Hey folks, this just in!!! according to my local rat shack Manager,.....
for those of us that love Nextels,.... with the merger about to happen!!.....
we might have to buy new phones.....NOT! Sprint can Kiss my A$$. 
Been there they have crappy service any place I tried to use my old phone....

hmmmm the new race of nascar?


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

The challenge with the merger is that alothigh they are both CDMA services they are on different frequiencies. One is on 900mhz and one is a 1.9Giga phone. This may be a challenge for owners now going forward. The cool part is that Sprint has some great phones and good service; along with Nextel and they Direct Connect features this hsould be a good marrige. 

Verizon has great service but their prices are a little higher and that is something that I don't like. Verizon is going to be challenged now as ATT/Cingular area merger; Nextel/Sprint.... Verizon is going to have to start looking at what's next for them.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

nextels are awsome. execpt sometimes i get charged for canidan calls because im so close to the water


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

They make some pretty good phones. I have the 530 and boy it takes a beating. I also like the unlimited D/C because all my friends have it so I don't have to use any of my minutes. I pay about $40 a month but I got some discount because my dad worked for the state.

They really help you out (atleast at my local nextel dealers) because when I was getting mine alot of people came in with problems but they would either give them a new phone or fix it immediatly. 

They also have some problems though. One of my dads friends didn't get his bill so he didn't pay it. Well they dropped him because he didn't pay a bill that he didn't get. I personally think that is bs. 

Other then that they are a really good service.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

We love ours............ Have good service in our area. Sure makes doing business better :waving:


----------



## bostonmatt (Oct 14, 2003)

We have had them for close to 10 years now, and there great! We have them in our trucks, (12 units) and most of them have the cellular dissabled, so they only DC. I just switched them all to the shared plans 2 months ago and cut our bill way down. However Nextel has since changed the plans and there really not a great value (but we are locked in with the older deal). 

As for the phones most are the candy bar style, but 3 of them, mine included are flips, and they all are good and tough!!

Basically the phones and service are great! As to be expected with anything, there are some glitches here and there, but overall I'm very pleased with Nextel and it is well worth the money.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Used Nextel since 97 and by two waying other contractors its a plus along with bring in a truck with materials to your job site. Because I use Nextel I get some sub work from other companies . Its conveniant for them to beep me about projects they can`t get to but would like to offer the customer other stuff I don`t do. That alone pays the bill along with that much more money flow. Ive had good luck calling Nextel during biz hours during morning hours. More qualified people I think.


----------



## empire (Nov 26, 2004)

*nextel*

2 way is great but the cell service stinks. I called and complained and they gave me 10$ off each phone on my plan. try it it will work.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a nextel, the i730. I love it. I payed an arm and a freakin' leg for it but it's worth it. A LOT of people from work and people we deal with have them and some of my buddies have them. Luckily I have free DC which is what I use the most. CB's are still fun to use though!  Coverage is great here in the PNW.

Blake
WA


----------



## Exciteable (Nov 20, 2004)

They are an urban area, or interstate highway phone...
My house is only 6 miles from an "urban area", and when i'm home, I have to place the damn thing on the windowsill or I won't get "service"...
Then, if I get a two way or call, I have to go stand outside to get any resemblance of a normal cell call.

Also be reminded that you can't "roam" with a nextel like you can with other providers. If there isn't a nextel tower near you, forget it.

Wife has an alltel. Sure, you don't have the two way feature, but at least you are pretty much gauranteed of getting service in most areas.

Why do I have one of these "notells" as we call them around here you may ask? 'Cause my damn employer makes me have one, that's why. I sure as hell wouldn't pay for there service.


----------



## empire (Nov 26, 2004)

:redbounce :yow!:


empire said:


> 2 way is great but the cell service stinks. I called and complained and they gave me 10$ off each phone on my plan. try it it will work.


----------



## KSWART (Dec 18, 2004)

We use Sprint and have the Sanyos with push to talk. And they work alot better than the nextels. I can use push to talk anywhere I have a signal not just in the city. And have used them with me in Va talkin to some of my guys here in Buffalo without a problem. Plus Sprint packages are alot cheaper than nextel. Only bad thing is last time I checked there are only about 4 phones available.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

No Nextels up here.. Still the good ole CB radios.. So much for Nextels Coast to Coast I guess.. aybe they mean just the continental US.. No, that can't be cause Alaska IS on the continent. Hmmm.. Oh well, it'll be a few more years before they make it here I reckon.. I like radios anyhoo.. 10-4 good buddy..


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I have friends that have them. One friend has 10 for his employees. It is when I talk to these guys that I get dropped calls It never fails. I never have dropped calls when I speak to anyone with Verizon, but ALWAYS with Nextel. John, he can't use his in his kitchen of his home. Whenever I call him, I always get this message. "Please hold, while the Nextel customer you are trying to reach is located." It's gotten to be an ongoing joke that we call them "Nextimes". This means, that if you don't get the converstaion completed this time, you may get it "next time". I wouldn't bother with them unless it was the last service available in the world. Also, there is something about being interrupted in the middle of a converstaion with someone with a voice that just blurts out. "HELLO." I prefer a quiet ring or undisturbing vibration.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

They are seem to be the same you get drop calls with all of them I have a nextel and cingular for my business and for work I have Verizon. But if I have to choose one I would go with Nextel or Cingular they seem to be alot better


Precision Lawn Service
2000 F350 Western 8.6 MVP
1995 Dodge Ram 1500 7.6 Western
1993 Chevy Suburban 7.6 Western with power scoops
1994 Chevy 2500HD Diesel 8.6 Western


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

My brother jsut told me that Nextel and Sprint are merging. If so, I ma be switching back to Nextel, as I have heard Sprint rocks. I dropped Nextel 8 months ago to try T Mobile, and while the service is a bit better, the phone sucks.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2004)

I just got rid of my nexhell. I went with verizon. I needed a phone that I talk on the beach with. and nexhell didn't do it.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

I have nextel. I have used about six different phones trying to get the best reception. So far i like them and the features but the service SUCKS A$$. I live in Northern Virginia and dont try to use them in certain areas. They dont work in my neighborhood about 70% of the time  . This is the only form of communication i have for my business and when it doen't work, it doesn't work. Unlike other services nextel owns their network and only nextel phones work on it :realmad: . Verizon, ATT, etc. their phones will work on other networks. I also get called failed alot, meaning the signal dropped. Also user not available, means the other person doesnt have service or is on the phone.

Just my .02.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*nextel.*

The phone/radio service is very good! The customer service dept. is deplorable!!


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

I had nextel for two years and got rid of it. I was paying too much and not getting enought. Plus service very very bad in my surrounding area. I have to say that the customer service is probally one of the best though. I went back to Verizon. I've had Verizon, Sprint, Nextel, and back to Verizon. Best plans ans best Network. I didn't bother with Cingular because the service is worse than Nextel. I would call my friends with cingular and they dropped so many calls. I stopped calling them and just called their house.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Please explain something to me....*

I have had this discussion with some other people, but still have not gotten a good answer. The nextel direct connect feature puzzles me. With Nextel you have a cell phone with a phone number and a direct connect number. The only difference that I see is that the direct connect does not travel through the land line network, it is basically relayed through the cell towers. Tell me why this is better that just calling someone up on their cell phone number. Cingular and verizon have plans where you get free calls if you call someone who has the same service (Verizon to Verizon and Cingular to Cingular). The direct connect feature baffles me. Is it the whole talking like a two way radio feature??? Why not just get a cell phone with a speaker phone built in???


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

The DC is good because if you simply have a few things to say why waste time dialing up the number and waiting for a ring and possibly getting a voice mail. I use DC when I don't have to talk for long periods of time. Just a quick question or two or whatever. It's easier IMO to use DC when a long conversation is not the plan, just a few quick things and that's it. I use it a lot also when I'm out hunting (I'm a falconer), if we're trapping birds or we're out at farms doing bird control, why fiddle around dialing when we can just use DC. That's all there is to it. Instead of using walkie talkies or CB's (which we do have for those that don't have Nextels) we use Nextels.

Blake
WA


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

accipiter12 said:


> The DC is good because if you simply have a few things to say why waste time dialing up the number and waiting for a ring and possibly getting a voice mail. I use DC when I don't have to talk for long periods of time. Just a quick question or two or whatever. It's easier IMO to use DC when a long conversation is not the plan, just a few quick things and that's it. I use it a lot also when I'm out hunting (I'm a falconer), if we're trapping birds or we're out at farms doing bird control, why fiddle around dialing when we can just use DC. That's all there is to it. Instead of using walkie talkies or CB's (which we do have for those that don't have Nextels) we use Nextels.
> 
> Blake
> WA


I guess I still do not see the point... you still have to "dial" their direct connect number, and then they still have to respond... to me I guess it is just the same as talking on the phone except they can only hear you when you press a button...


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I also have a 730 and 530. I ran the 530 over several times on accident, and dropped it alot, and threw it against the floor and wall extremly hard on purpose (I was mad), and it didnt break at all. However the 730 you have to be very carefull with. I love nextels, I will probably always have them, It'd be better if my bill wasnt so steep ($105 a month). But nextels are sweet, however different areas get different service, I get good service, I got good service with sprint, but when I had verizon, IT SUCKED, I had NO SERVICE ANYWHERE. But Nextel, I have service EVERYWHERE, but again, sometimes I get billed for Canadian calls which sucks.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah the 730 is more delicate, probably ment for personal use more than anything. I use a 530 at work and it's been run over by heavy equipment etc.


As far as DC goes, you don't have to deal with dialing numbers, you don't even need to when calling someone in your list, it's just the "wait factor." Waiting as the phone rings, versus beeping someone, no responce then oh well, try back later. Or just alerting their phone. But whatever, no big deal. If you still don't get it it's not the end of the world.  

Blake
WA


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

i730 blows iom gonna go back to my i1000 plus...kick it old school or how about the egale or whatever the first nextel was thebig brick with the long rubber antana


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> I have had this discussion with some other people, but still have not gotten a good answer. The nextel direct connect feature puzzles me. With Nextel you have a cell phone with a phone number and a direct connect number. The only difference that I see is that the direct connect does not travel through the land line network, it is basically relayed through the cell towers. Tell me why this is better that just calling someone up on their cell phone number. Cingular and verizon have plans where you get free calls if you call someone who has the same service (Verizon to Verizon and Cingular to Cingular). The direct connect feature baffles me. Is it the whole talking like a two way radio feature??? Why not just get a cell phone with a speaker phone built in???


OK, With the DC #'s, you program them into your phonebook, select type of connection (dir. connect, mobile #, home #, etc.) Then when you want to DC someone you have in your list, just scroll to them and select the Private ID symbol and hit the PTT button. Takes all of about 3 seconds. I used to have a knack for remembering phone #'s, but that is gone now with phonebooks on cells!

Also, the DC is awesome compared to speaker phone because 1) If you talk and drive, it is LESS DISTRACTING as you don't have to worry about someone on the phone. Kind of like talking to someone in the car versus talking on the phone. I have noticed I still pay attention with the DC, but not at all with phone, even on speaker. I drive a semi truck, and need to be aware of what is happening. It is pretty scary to drive down the road and not remember what happened in the last 5 minutes cause you were on the phone. It doesn't happen with DC, at least not to me, or others I have talked to about this. That is my main reason for having it now, but also with the construction work that I do, EVERYONE has Nextels. Also, it is tough enough driving a big rig, especially in town like I do, and trying to juggle phone while shifting 10 times from each stoplight. If I need to, I just throw the phone on dash, and don't have to worry about hanging up phone. Especially hard when trying to juggle phone, shifting, and watching the idiots around me so I don't run em over.

I have noticed that service started getting bad for us after thy bought NASCAR. I figured it was temporary, but now am assuming they outgrew their network? I am sure the others service will fall off if they get as big and popular as Nextel, as long as the reason for bad service is overload. If not, then maybe they spent too much on NASCAR sponsorship.

Jeff

PS If you pass a semi, see if they are talking on a NEXTEL (holding phone in front of face like a walkie-talkie. You will be surprised how many truckers use them. Just be glad they aren't on cell phones.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*OOps*

Sorry about this old thread being posted. I got distracted and forgot to look at the date. Not too old I guess though.

Jeff


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

i have the new 860 camera phone man do i love this one, its way nicer than my old 730


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

George C said:


> They're next to useless as a telephone IMHO.
> 
> The direct connect feature is great, but the general cell tower service is too spotty for me.
> The service was soo poor, I actually bought out my contract and switched back to verizon.


Agree here in MN. Used to pay $210 / month for 2 phones, now with Verizon's "Family" plan, I've got 5 phones with the same amount of airtime, with free calling between each phone "walkie-talkie" feature, and am only paying $175 / month.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well i got four nextel phones with free incoming and the dc and spend about $120.00 and would not go to any other phone that has roaming charges period.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been using a Nextel now for three years. It has its good points and its bad. I like the direct connect (when it connects). Sometimes you push the button and it just lets out a loud tone. When it's working well, it's very convenient to just push the button and talk as opposed to dialing and waiting for an answer. The cell service with Nextel is horrible, however, I carry a Verizon and a Nextel and the Verizon is much more reliable. If you don't absolutely need the direct connect feature, get whatever service provider in your area works best.


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

we tried nextel in western mass for our emergency management program and they suck no reception at all. but now they are switching us to verizon as they have a new unit to compete with nextel. so far the coverage is great and verizon has always been good to us on our cell and pager service.

Jeff


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I guess if you can't get service, than you would have to put up with the roaming charges, as in most cell phones it all depends on how many towers are around you. I for one get great service and would not go back to the other co.


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

jeffw said:


> we tried nextel in western mass for our emergency management program and they suck no reception at all. but now they are switching us to verizon as they have a new unit to compete with nextel. so far the coverage is great and verizon has always been good to us on our cell and pager service.
> 
> Jeff


ya right, my nextel i have for a company i work for works where my verizon phone does and doesn't. i can't wait for my plan to be up so i can switch.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have great service with my nextel. ALOT better than the verizon I had. It must just be different parts of the country have better service/reliability with some carriers than others. When I first had sprint it was great, great reception and not to expensive. Then I switched to verizon, and ended up cancling the service after a month cause it had horrible reception. Now I have 2 nextel phones, a 730 for personal use, and 530 for work, their great phones. I signed up as a Corporate account so its like 15% off each months bill and like 20% off when ever I buy a new phone, and its only $20 a year to go Corporate. I love the DC feature, works great, and the phone service part works awesome too! My bill is $115 a month after discounts. Its a little high, compared to like $40 a month if I just had one sprint, but the Nextel is worth it. BTW both phones are VERY durable, I ran the 530 over with the truck SEVERAL times, threw it out the window while traveling in the car (got pissed and thought the window was up), and have thrown it on the ground as hard as I can several times also, and its held up. And the 730 has been through some special circumstances I rather not discuss, but its held up. Damn, Nextel should be paying me right now! lol. When the new 930 comes out in 3 weeks I'm planning on doing the buy back program with my 730 and getting the 930 or 830. Because I dont need the camera part on the 930, but I like how the 930 has the windows media player. Plus when the 930 comes out the 830 will be cheaper.


----------



## wolfmanah (Dec 22, 2003)

Any one have nextels free incoming plans? 
I just switched to it so if I call someone I can have them call back. I'm just not sure how exactly it works yet cause the details won't show up until my next bill cycle. So to anyone that has it can you explain it a little more? 
I have a I305 phone, I picked this one cause it was bigger so I'd notice if it fell out of my pocket.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I had the free incoming when I had only one nextel, but sense I have 2 nextels I dont have free incoming any more.... but what they do is... they charge you for it on your bill, then at the very bottom of the bill they subtract the $ and maybe minutes (i cant remember if they -ed the minutes or not) for incoming calls and your all set. Plus that way you see how much you really save by having free incoming.


----------



## SnowyPennsylvan (Jan 19, 2005)

Everyone in my family has AT&T, and we get impecacble (sp?) service. My first phone a few years ago was Nextel, and I got horrible coverage.

Our contract expired last month and we were forced to get a new contract with Cingular or find a new carrier, because they wouldn't renew our AT&T contract. We opted to go with cingular.

It seems that verizon has just recently started something similar to direct connect, I wish I would have known that before I renewed with cingular.

Coverage really does depend on area, and politics. Generally, one or two companies dominate while the rest sort of try to do business. A good rule of thumb is to go to your local mall. When I walk in, I see a Verizon store on my right, and a Cingular store on my left. Just about every other company is represented too, but they don't have stores, just little counters in the center of the mall.

Just about every major wireless company now has free mobile to mobile calling though, so direct connect type thing is pretty useless..


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have had Alltel and I could not be happier! I have 4 phones for $60 a month free Mobile to mobile, free to home number, free weekends and nights, free long distance.1,200 free peak minutes for all.
I used Nextels for 5 years at work (Private Ambulance) they are not all they advertise! Many dead areas,out in the sticks you are out of contact with the base,Phones are fragile!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have the free incoming and it works great especially when plowing snow you have your drivers, customers, and family calling. Again it depends on your area, i live just outside three medium to large cities so my coverage is good. This thread is getting to be like when somebody ask about a certain type of truck or plow, to each his/her own.


----------



## wolfmanah (Dec 22, 2003)

So with the free incoming, that mean I basicly get unlimited minutes as long as they are incoming, is that correct? And then I still get the 500 outgoing minutes or do the incoming count against the 500 until thats all gone?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Nextels are nice in a large city area. They do work for a large outfit that has a lot of units working. When you look at what 2 way radios cost in the purchase of Mobile's and a base station and up keep they save alot of money.
I just love cell phones though, I can call who I want when I want,not answer if I want,hang up on them, say it dropped the call. Their great!


----------

